# what to expect during trip



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

im currently in the car. my boyfriend is driving and hedgie is buckled in the back seat. we r driving for eleven hrs. we stopped at a gas station for coffee and i checked on her. she was so mad! i think shes warm enough. its seventy seven and i have a heat disc up against one side of the travel carrier. she also has lots of fleece. i heard her walking around in there a lil bit ago. im super stressed tho. what can i expect on the drive from her besides a possible mess? in terms of behavior?


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Make sure you're able to give her water every once in a while and definitely some food. Hopefully you brought that all with you. She may get car sick, but not all hedgie's do. Mine didn't anyway. But that was only a 2 hour drive, not an 11 hour drive. She may get grumpy due to car movements and hitting bumps but nothing too bad. Expect lots of poop and pee though! lol


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

She'll probably be grumpy for the next couple of days too, between the change in environments and the stress of the ride. But I wouldn't worry too much if she has yet to vomit or anything. I've had three so far and none of them got car sick, though none of them had 11 hours worth of travel.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

well four hours to go and she seems to be doing okay. ive given her water and some kibbles. she absolutely hates me right now!!! lol... she wont let me touch her!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What is really nice to see is that she is buckled in and that she is your major concern!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It is best not to give them food while traveling unless you have stopped for the night or for numerous hours. Eating can cause car sickness. Also, don't let her tank up on water. Small amounts is fine but not too much. 

Yes, she will probably be upset but she will get over it once you are settled.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Well we made it home safe! I was so worried! She is doing just fine and really likes her home away from home. I have two heat emitters to keep her warm here because my mom likes to crank up the AC. Two weeks and we're traveling back to NC!


----------

